# tunze wavebox vs gyre



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

hi I got a 70 gallon (3' x2' x 20" tall) tank with 2 rw4's. I of the rw4s motor was replaced due to failure already. Second one prob goin to die soon. really think wave box is cool but everyone talks about the gyre. which would you choose and why. I see the gyre(f130) for 299 so if anyone got a wavebox they want to get rid of for 300 or less pls pm me.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

...no one?


----------



## AdInfinitum (Nov 12, 2014)

I love my wave box..have a gyre as well but haven't really played with it much. I want to see how the two will work together.

There is a small wave box (plenty for a 70gal) on kijiji for $100...


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks for the input. I tried looking for the one on kijjii but couldn't find it. I'm still leaning toward the wave box and the way it moves the water. no exp but I would think the gyre is still directional flow like other PHs just wider. the wavebox just seems it would create a more natural movement of water


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We have both the Gyre 150's and the Tunze wave boxes on our systems and nothing makes a wave like the Tunze. Because it uses a box to create the wave, it requires very little flow from the pump to do the job. Because of this, it can create a 1.5-2" wave with zero water tension. 

To make a comparable wave with the Gyre's, it requires a ton of flow and from our experience, two Gyre 150's are not able to make as big of a wave in our 4' x 8' tanks.

We have a brand new Tunze 6215 on sale for $400.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> We have both the Gyre 150's and the Tunze wave boxes on our systems and nothing makes a wave like the Tunze. Because it uses a box to create the wave, it requires very little flow from the pump to do the job. Because of this, it can create a 1.5-2" wave with zero water tension.
> 
> To make a comparable wave with the Gyre's, it requires a ton of flow and from our experience, two Gyre 150's are not able to make as big of a wave in our 4' x 8' tanks.
> 
> We have a brand new Tunze 6215 on sale for $400.


I believe the 6215 would be to big, I'm looking for a used nano or 6208 I think. I'm most interested in how it moves water below the surface and at the bottom. I have a few gorgs, softies, lps and want to get that natural back and forth swaying motion. how does rock work affect it.(dead spots). No matter how I place or what mode my PHs are, I just cant get the effect I want.


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

It depends, where is your return? They work well for what they do. I find the Gyre great, I use it on a 5'x18"x24" and at a 50% setting on a constant flow, I find that it create theses neat undertows and swirl action similar to what you see in the YouTube video's. I also have the 6215 and it is a wonderful unit and truly I find no dead spots when in use but in a different way, you have the swing action or wave but in my case I can not adjust the water level within the tank and my water line is about 1" to 1.5" from rim. Ah man it's a hard call then both work well the only thing about the Wavebox I found is the water surface does not stay as clean as it does with gyre, and it does not take up as much room. With the size of your tank I think the Gyre would be a better option and with your width you may be better off with the 150.


----------

